# New Composition



## Matthias

Hey!
Here is my second piano solo composition
This piece tells a story, find out what 

http://home.arcor.de/matthias-ra/erzaehlung.mp3

Hope you will like it


----------



## Anton

> _Originally posted by Matthias_@Oct 22 2004, 12:28 PM
> *This piece tells a story, find out what
> 
> *


It reminds me of a soldier marching out to war who is stung by a bee. The piece tells 2 strories doesn't it! Of the soldier and the bee. The soldier is sad and scared, the bee happy, until it is annoyed by the soldier. Or is it a bee on death parolle?

Its something to do with a bee, isn't it! Does the soldier buy bee spray, and the bee dies. He thinks the bee is cute and is sad he killed it. Then suddenly the first theme comes back reminding him of the war. I also, this time hear a descent, is he being parachuted behind enemy lines? Then the soldier (4:45) realises that the bees fate was much worse than his, and sees the bee as an inspirational figure.


----------



## Anton

Heres what you could improve and what I liked:
0:00-00:08: I liked the beutifal opening, then sort of realising its sad
0:08-0:32: I liked how you built up tension, but maybe after the build-up, you could sort of put a loud chord to end this part?
0:32-0:45: I liked your good solid march with a sense of rhythym (how do you spell it) and also you had a good melody with the right hand
0:45-1:00: Good sudden change of theme
1:00-1:12: Good conversation between bass and treble
1:12-1:18: BRILLIANT ascent and descent, really highlights everything
1:18-1:23: Simple sort of fade away, very effective

CONTINUED EDIT:
1:23-2:26: Nice slow, moving tune
2:26-2:55: I guess this tune basically continues then gets louder by a bit, nice.
2:55-3:18: Good descent, really gives you this fade-away feeling
3:18-3:30: Very good, forcing me to listen very carefully and discover the hidden beauties.
3:30-3:44: Well, a nice going up and down, although could have made it a bit quieter and made the next bit suprise me!
3:44-4:00: Good, loud tune, but if made louder and before bit quieter, it would be even better, not so much a build up but a sudden change.
4:00-5:00: BRILLIANT. Just at the beginning maybe stress the speeding up and slowing down a bit more (A tiny bit)?

THX
ANTON


----------



## Daniel

*stands out on the balcony, because he knows the story*

A very well done work, Matthias! And it is your second:


----------



## 009

Have u guys heard of Bartok's impression' Diahorrea of a Fly'?
It reminds me of that piano piece.
I like the opening. Neat! :lol:


----------

